# Project haf



## ScottALot (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my build worklog for my HAF 932 water cooled rig.

Build:

HAF 932
Foxconn Flamingblade or EVGA SLI LE
i7 930
6GB G.Skill Ripjaws or Tridents
750W Silencer
x2 500GB Seagate Barracuda
x2 XFX 5850

Loop:
MCP 355
XSPC Laing Res
Primochill UV Red 1/2"
EK Supreme HF
EK 5850 Block Nickel
Black Ice Extreme 360
x3 Ultra Kaze 3k RPM (push rad)
x3 Yate Loon Red LED (pull rad)
x4 CM R4 (side panel)
x1 CM Excalibur (rear exhaust)

Here are some pics in no real order. Captions are on Flickr! http://www.flickr.com/photos/41421190@N06/sets/72157623707960337/


----------



## xxartanisxx (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice  Wish i had more money to do that.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 11, 2010)

same here hahaha


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 11, 2010)

is that shin-etsu i see?

looks good!!!


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 11, 2010)

BBSK pulled through on the SE, yes sir.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 12, 2010)

Now I know who to mug whenever I'm in Janesville(it's like an hour and a half drive to Janesville for me)


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 12, 2010)

hey i got bout 10 tubes of the shin-etsu, you wanna try my house noob? go on i dare you!! lol


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 12, 2010)

let me know how the sunbeam fan controller works for you. i have been meaning to get it. are you hooking any molexs up to it?


----------



## just a noob (Apr 12, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> hey i got bout 10 tubes of the shin-etsu, you wanna try my house noob? go on i dare you!! lol



I may well be in Cornwall next year, so if you end up with a turd on your doorstep, that was me


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 12, 2010)

its fine cos you prob end up with a size 11 pushing it back up yer backside lol


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't know Vault 69 was close to here...

I'll be doing some soldering for each set of fans, but I don't think I'll be doing any molexes.


----------



## JareeB (Apr 12, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Now I know who to mug whenever I'm in Janesville(it's like an hour and a half drive to Janesville for me)



lol same here but if only i had my drivers licenses


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 12, 2010)

Not exactly sure why you masked off the front of the case that wasnt plastic, as well as the top, as when painting cases i prefer to paint the entire metal body for a uniform color.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 12, 2010)

We got a deal on this somewhat glossy black and if I painted the top and front it would clash with that bezel thing on the top, so I masked it to preserve that more rugged black.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 13, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> We got a deal on this somewhat glossy black and if I painted the top and front it would clash with that bezel thing on the top, so I masked it to preserve that more rugged black.



IMO cases should always be painted in flat black for the inside, piano black isnt bad on the outside though.

Also, just realized if you get these fans unsleeved, they are only $3.95 each:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27144


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 13, 2010)

Yah I figured that out, too. It's convenient because I'll be doing that soldering.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone know of a RAM cooler that is red/black? I understand the Dominator GT fan is like that, but I can't find it for sale anywhere. (Purely for aesthetics  )

Pics tomorrow of the case reassembled!


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 17, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Anyone know of a RAM cooler that is red/black? I understand the Dominator GT fan is like that, but I can't find it for sale anywhere. (Purely for aesthetics  )
> 
> Pics tomorrow of the case reassembled!



Guy at [h] has the Corsair Dominator GT DHX+ Memory Cooling Fan for $19
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510821&highlight=corsair+fan

Or could get something like this and a couple red 60mm fans:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...CZTXTCC2.html?tl=g40c18s235&id=kAwgymJm#blank


----------



## linkin (Apr 17, 2010)

mmm i see you have those new coolermaster excalibur fans. they any good? I was thinking of getting 2 for my side panel.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I actually haven't had the Excaliburs spinning yet, but BBSK got some during testing.

Can someone contact that guy at HardForum with my email? I don't want to make an account just to buy one thing...


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 18, 2010)

you getting the flaiming blade then?

brilliant mobo, obviously there is always better but its nice for overclocking (i love mine)

good luck on your project, hope it doesnt cost you an arm and a leg like mine


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Well, I actually haven't had the Excaliburs spinning yet, but BBSK got some during testing.
> 
> Can someone contact that guy at HardForum with my email? I don't want to make an account just to buy one thing...



Its well worth it, lots of good deals at [h], their marketplace seems to have alot more activity than ours.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 18, 2010)

I still haven't decided on the mobo... the FlamingBlade is cheaper + a bit better performer, but with the SLI LE, I could pull off an amazing acetal theme.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 19, 2010)

I contacted the guy with the fans...

Sorry I haven't posted pics today/yesterday. Today my sister was using the camera, yesterday I just forgot... hopefully, tomorrow, I remember.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry again, it's gonna be a while on the pics. For now, everyone can vote for one of these mobos: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=40000280&Description=X58%20Motherboard&page=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=280|13-186-171^13-186-171-TS%2C13-188-049^13-188-049-TS

If I get a FoxConn, the GPU blocks will be EK 5850 Nickels and the CPU block will be a Supreme HF Full Copper + Nickel plating. If I get an EVGA, the GPU blocks will be EK 5850 Acetals and the CPU Block will be the Nickel-Acetal EK Supreme HF and possibly a full cover block with acetal.

FoxConn: 1
EVGA: 1


----------



## ganzey (Apr 20, 2010)

get the evga. 4 pcie slots vs 2 on the foxconn, 6 ram slots vs 2 on the foxconn


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 20, 2010)

ganzey said:


> get the evga. 4 pcie slots vs 2 on the foxconn, 6 ram slots vs 2 on the foxconn



Flamingblade has three memory slots, utilizing all memory slots on an X58 board is not very cost effecient as it is best to have fully matching DIMMs(which is why 6x2gb kits are more expensive), and when you are not planning on running more than two video cards that is a nil factor.Not to mention, by the time you will need 12gb of memory intel will have released a new socket anyhow. The EVGA LE boards are cheap boards that are designed to have as high of a profit margin as possible, and being the same cost as the Foxconn board, the EVGA board will be of a lower quality. This is due in part to the fact that EVGA is a fabless manufacturer, where boards are outsourced to another company(such as foxconn) to do the manufacturing. Foxconn on the other hand can develop their boards in house and manufacture them, resulting in higher profit margins but also higher quality products as well. The Foxconn board also has a far better cooling system on the chipset/vregs, and a much better PWM design than the X58 LE.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a note: Voting isn't going to make me decide one or the other... but hopefully it gets some nice opinions like Bomber's and Ganzey's abbreviated one.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, foxconn has a three year warranty vs evga's 1+1 year warranty.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 20, 2010)

Leaning towards FoxConn... anyone else have something to say?


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, I'm starting to lean back towards P55 because I feel like P55 is more budget-friendly, compares easily to X58, and works for my aesthetic pleasures.


----------



## xxartanisxx (Apr 21, 2010)

personally i would go with the evga one... I just think the colors would look a little better having the motherboard more consistent but maybe not kinda hard to tell. But more RAM and pci slots would do it for me


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I'm gonna back down to P55 ... I feel with X58, I'm getting a little ahead of myself. I'm between the EVGA P55 SLI LE and the ASUS Maximus III Formula (Recertified)


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, the ASUS Maximus III Recert is gone, so I guess I'm getting P55 FTW SLI unless something better comes out while I'm getting the money. I'm trying to get pics, guys, but I think it'll have to wait until Friday.


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 29, 2010)

mihir said:


> what is shin-etsu?
> its a thermal compound right or its a brand of thermal compund and where do we apply it



start a new thread. don't troll this one.

where are the pics scottalot? we want pics!


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 30, 2010)

Tomorrow I don't have tennis practice, I'll post 'em then... soon I'll be getting random accessories including fans, screws, a Sunbeam MFPP, and more!


----------



## ScottALot (May 1, 2010)

Ok, while the pics are uploading (FlickR wasn't working yesterday... said server was down, but it looked fine) I have a couple things to say...

I'm going with P55 FTW SLI motherboard unless there's something epically terrible about it.
Dual 4890s or single 5870? I don't want to spend a bunch just for DX11, which, to be honest, I won't be using much if at all. Both options will be watercooled by EK blocks and be XFX brand.


----------



## funkysnair (May 1, 2010)

well you would have to buy 2 water blocks for the dual 4890, i say go for the 5870 with one water block-its a nice gpu and there will be space to upgrade in future

less power consumption and roughly the same performance (dx11 is the bonus)

i bought the 5850 and unlocked the bios up to 5870 spec so i saved some money that way but its your call


----------



## bomberboysk (May 1, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> well you would have to buy 2 water blocks for the dual 4890, i say go for the 5870 with one water block-its a nice gpu and there will be space to upgrade in future
> 
> less power consumption and roughly the same performance (dx11 is the bonus)
> 
> *i bought the 5850 and unlocked the bios up to 5870 spec so i saved some money that way but its your cal*l



That doesn't help the fact that the 5870 has more shaders than the 5850...

I'd vote single 5870 as well, less heat/power consumption than two 4890's, no need to deal with scaling issues either.

As far as motherboards, this is a better board than the P55 FTW imo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186176


----------



## funkysnair (May 1, 2010)

not really bothered as the difference in shaders is minimal, i saved £100 on my 5850 and i have benched it with an identicle system and mine falls short "just!!"


----------



## ScottALot (May 1, 2010)

Just realized the 470 is the same price as the 5870... since I'll be watercooling, heat shouldn't be an issue with the Fermi, right? (So now it's between 470 and 5870.)

Some of these are a bit shaky... I need something to balance my camera on!





















[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M-N7h5_Bi6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M-N7h5_Bi6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## bomberboysk (May 1, 2010)

Well, for pretty much all areas but tessellation the 5870 is a faster card than the GTX 470:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-470-480-review/16

Not to mention the 5870 can already be had for less than retail used.  If you want to say something about folding--soon the points will be equalized as opencl will be used on the GPU3 client(for both ati AND nvidia).


----------



## ScottALot (May 2, 2010)

5870 it is... again! I was hoping for 5870 because the 470 blocks are pretty ugly.


----------



## ScottALot (May 5, 2010)

I sware to God, they're F#@ing with me.

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCOkcuEIi2Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCOkcuEIi2Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## xxartanisxx (May 5, 2010)

Nice if it costs the same as the regular one ill have to get it. The new HAF X looks nice too same thing as that but with a 200 mm fan in bottom left corner.


----------



## ScottALot (May 5, 2010)

xxartanisxx said:


> Nice if it costs the same as the regular one ill have to get it. The new HAF X looks nice too same thing as that but with a 200 mm fan in bottom left corner.



The HAF X is just a HAF with 200mm fans instead of 230mm fans... it's like a mix between the 922 and 932, so they should call it the HAF 927.


----------



## bomberboysk (May 5, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> The HAF X is just a HAF with 200mm fans instead of 230mm fans... it's like a mix between the 922 and 932, so they should call it the HAF 927.



Extra expansion slots as well.


----------



## ScottALot (May 5, 2010)

At the loss of the extra PSU slot I think.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 14, 2010)

UPDATE: Got the right radiator, and got 4 CM R4s for the  mesh window.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 14, 2010)

GTX 460 1GB's in SLI are a great combo at the moment. Can't beat the pricing either.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 14, 2010)

Would two of them beat one 5870 or at least a 5850?


----------



## mrjack (Aug 14, 2010)

Two GTX 460 1GB cards are often even better than a single GTX 480. Here's a good review.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 14, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Would two of them beat one 5870 or at least a 5850?


Quite easily. Unless you want to go with the 470, either way i'd go nVidia if you plan on going multi gpu, sli on the 4xx cards scales better than the 5xxx cards.


mrjack said:


> Two GTX 460 1GB cards are often even better than a single GTX 480. Here's a good review.


What he said^


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 17, 2010)

I read most of the review and I think I'm sold! They seem like some great all-around cards... don't know why they made the 465s so icky.


----------



## mrjack (Aug 17, 2010)

GTX 465/470/480 use the older Fermi chip (GF100) while the GTX 460 uses the newer Fermi chip (GF104). The GTX 460 not only runs cooler and drains less power but apparently it also overclocks well. I expect that nVidia will phase out the GTX 465 in light of how good the GTX 460 is. The only use the GTX 465 can be of is to sell GF100 cards that aren't up to GTX 470/480 specs.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm getting ready to order the rest of the watercooling parts and accessories... here's what I have:










There are two UKs because I already have one.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello?






Is that good? I had to zoom out a bit to see everything. It's cheaper than buying from PPCs and FrozenCPU at the same time or just Frozen.


----------



## linkin (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good 

And good move on the 460's, I love mine to bits, and it comes clocked at 800/1000/1600, going core/memory/shaders


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, motherboard choices went from few to VERY many! I say "company" quality because some people have opinions on companies so "company" quality can sound like a good or bad thing for them. So depending on your experience, you can recommend or degrade a mobo.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186171&Tpk=foxconn flamingblade Foxconn FlamingBlade
Value, red/black theme, Foxconn quality 185$

I found one of these used: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188048&cm_re=e760-_-13-188-048-_-Product
Bad@$$, red/black theme, EVGA quality, waterblock available, eATX 275$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131666&Tpk=rampage iii formula
Bad@$$, red/black theme, ASUS quality, waterblocks soon?, cool features for a good value 300$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188065&Tpk=ftw3
Black theme matches my CPU block, I think there are waterblocks for the board..., EVGA quality, more than adequate cooling obviously!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...039&cm_re=evga_sli_x58-_-13-188-039-_-Product
I've seen plenty of these used that I could buy for ~200-250$ and they seem to have great value and EVGA quality

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188068&cm_re=sli3-_-13-188-068-_-Product
This is a new board, I haven't heard much about it, is this more of a low-budget board?


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 6, 2010)

Also I'm interested in the msi gtx 460 hawk that's supposed to get 1GHz core on air stable.


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 7, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Wow, motherboard choices went from few to VERY many! I say "company" quality because some people have opinions on companies so "company" quality can sound like a good or bad thing for them. So depending on your experience, you can recommend or degrade a mobo.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186171&Tpk=foxconn flamingblade Foxconn FlamingBlade
> Value, red/black theme, Foxconn quality 185$
> ...


SLI3 is EVGA's new replacement for the LE, its excellent value for money.

However, if you arent interested in SATA 6.0Gb/s or USB 3.0, the X58 SLI can be had for $99 from B stock, you only get a 90 day warranty and no accesories but the IO shield however.(Although, the other "accessories" are just the cables and such, can use a generic $5-6 50mm fan on the chipset).
http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## JakeMFBacon (Sep 7, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> SLI3 is EVGA's new replacement for the LE, its excellent value for money.
> 
> However, if you arent interested in SATA 6.0Gb/s or USB 3.0, the X58 SLI can be had for $99 from B stock, you only get a 90 day warranty and no accesories but the IO shield however.(Although, the other "accessories" are just the cables and such, can use a generic $5-6 50mm fan on the chipset).
> http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20



Would that board work for the i7950? It's way cheaper than the gigabyte x58 I was going to buy. Does Sata 6.0gb/s or usb 3.0 even come into play now? If not when is it going to be used?


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 7, 2010)

JakeMFBacon said:


> Would that board work for the i7950? It's way cheaper than the gigabyte x58 I was going to buy. Does Sata 6.0gb/s or usb 3.0 even come into play now? If not when is it going to be used?



if its not being used,its not necessary. 

And yes, the 950 is going to be supported on any pretty much any 1366 board.


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 7, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> SLI3 is EVGA's new replacement for the LE, its excellent value for money.
> 
> However, if you arent interested in SATA 6.0Gb/s or USB 3.0, the X58 SLI can be had for $99 from B stock, you only get a 90 day warranty and no accesories but the IO shield however.(Although, the other "accessories" are just the cables and such, can use a generic $5-6 50mm fan on the chipset).
> http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20



Oh, okay... I'm not so interested in the LE or SLI3 then. I have a major gripe with the vanilla X58's color scheme. I know it's so darn cheap that it's easy to get past, but when you're water-cooling, it's nice to have a really solid theme like my red/black theme.


----------



## JakeMFBacon (Sep 7, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> if its not being used,its not necessary.
> 
> And yes, the 950 is going to be supported on any pretty much any 1366 board.



hmm well I mean what actually uses it? 
Also it not coming with the cables does all the parts already come with their own so that doesn't matter?

It's 80$ cheaper than the gigabyte x58 @ new egg right now. Would you go for the evga or the gigabyte for 80 more?


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 7, 2010)

USB 3.0 and SATA6GB/S are future-proofing features that have a possibility of being facilitated during the life of the motherboard. It doesn't cost much at all over other boards, so I say "why not?"


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 8, 2010)

bump.


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 16, 2010)

I need opinions on RAM... here are some I found

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006076&IsNodeId=1&page=3&bop=And&CompareItemList=147|20-145-224^20-145-224-TS%2C20-226-028^20-226-028-TS%2C20-231-306^20-231-306-TS%2C20-226-124^20-226-124-TS%2C20-226-121^20-226-121-TS

My build is red/black so if you have any suggestions, make sure they fit the theme. The Dominators that are in there are the limit of going outside the color scheme. However, those SuperTalent Chromes are fine because they can match the nickel... I'm not sure about SuperTalent though.


----------



## ScOuT (Sep 16, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> My build is red/black so if you have any suggestions, make sure they fit the theme.



This would just look sick with the color scheme
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148252


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 16, 2010)

Problem is I haven't heard the best things about Crucial's RAM... maybe I'm hearing it from the wrong people.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 17, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Problem is I haven't heard the best things about Crucial's RAM... maybe I'm hearing it from the wrong people.



It's okay. I don't personally care for it though. I prefer G. Skill, OCZ, or PNY.


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 17, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's okay. I don't personally care for it though. I prefer G. Skill, OCZ, or PNY.



I wouldn't touch OCZ DDR3 even if i was given it, they use really poor grade IC's in them(other than the original blade, which used elpida hyper IC's, and were pretty good).

I'd stick with mushkin, GeIL, G.Skill, Corsair, Super Talent, or some of the A-data stuff. Kingston/Wintec/PNY have some alright products if you are careful, some of their products have good IC's in them, while some lines have really crap IC's in them.


----------



## ScottALot (Sep 17, 2010)

Narrowed down to: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=40000147%20600006050%20600006076%20600052011%20600006127&IsNodeId=1&Description=mushkin%20redline&bop=And&CompareItemList=147|20-226-125^20-226-125-TS%2C20-226-121^20-226-121-TS%2C20-226-030^20-226-030-TS%2C20-226-028^20-226-028-TS

Also, can you control lights through programs like SpeedFan if you plug them into the motherboard? And I've heard there's a program that's more reliable/better than SpeedFan, but I can't recall the name... I'd like to get it.


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 3, 2010)

My theme of red/black seems to relate to EXTREME. Both in performance and price 

I've been doing some thinking. I want to keep the watercooling red themed, but what do you guys think about this for hardware?

MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=40000280&IsNodeId=1&Description=x58%20motherboard&page=2&bop=And&CompareItemList=280|13-131-358R^13-131-358-03%23%2C13-130-289R^13-130-289-TS

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0231335&cm_re=6gb_ddr3-_-20-231-335-_-Product

And either one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127518 (I'd get a second one later)
or two of these right away: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=50001402%2040000048&IsNodeId=1&Description=gts%20450&bop=And&CompareItemList=48|14-130-577^14-130-577-TS%2C14-130-573^14-130-573-02%23%2C14-130-572^14-130-572-TS

Tell me your thoughts! I kinda figured this would work out real well because my fan controller has blue and red LEDs (red for high speed, blue for low) and it sets off a really nice theme.

EDIT: Compare links like to break themselves /shrug... they're all better now.

EDIT: Apparently they're still broken. Well, MSi Big Bang XPower is one of the mobos, GTX 460 Hawk or GTS 450 FTW SLI, RAM: G.SKill 6GB DDR3 1600 Pi.


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 6, 2010)

Good Newwwws everyone! Flamingblade is back in stock! But I haven't lost the concept of the red/blue...
What do you guys think?
MSi Big Bang XPower
Rampage II Xtreme (used)
E760 Classified (used)
FoxConn Flamingblade

If I get the MSi, then I will get the G.Skill Pi, if I get any red themed, I'll either get Redlines, Ridgebacks, Blackline, Tridents, Ripjaws, or Redline Ridgebacks (I don't know how $ they will be)

EDIT: Maybe P6T, P6T Deluxe, P6T V2, P6T6, one of those workstation style mobos... those look nice.

EDIT 2: FTW3 sounds like a good board, too, forgot to put that up. Ranks with the freakin' Rampage Extreme.

EDIT 3: Hooooly crap! Found a FoxConn BloodRage on the [H] for 150$  now to get the moneys.


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## linkin (Oct 8, 2010)

Red and blue would work, But I think red and black is better


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow... that was almost no help at all, thanks linkin  Specific mobos would be helpful.

Do you have any preferences between the mobos? Say as many as you want...


----------



## linkin (Oct 9, 2010)

Well you're going 1366, but I was going to say Asus Crosshair IV 

But sticking with the red and black theme, look at these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=x58_motherboard-_-13-131-658-_-Product (this ones mATX)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=x58_motherboard-_-13-131-642-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=x58_motherboard-_-13-131-642-_-Product (this one supports SLI and CrossFire)


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice recommendations, but get this: FoxConn BloodRage! I'm getting one for 150$  A steal!

I'll probably pick up the memory and drive(s) and wait for the next gen of GPUs and this build will be complete!


----------

